# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Nacionalni RBA Natječaj za donacije 2006!

## ekica

Željela bi vam skrenuti pažnju ( da vam ne promakne  :Smile:  )na RBA natječaj za donacije u 2006.g. koji će biti objavljen sutra u Jutarnjem i Večernjem listu, a odnosi se na projekte namjenjene djeci i mladima.

Vjerujem da će RODA naći svoj interes i javiti se, a ja držim palce da novčeki stignu!

Ne znam jesam li na dobro mjesto stavila topic pa neka admin slobodno premjesti gdje smatra da treba

----------


## ivarica

hvala   :Love:

----------

